# MAZDA RX8 not bad for 24k.....!



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

Drove one over the weekend and was quite surprised how well it handled and pulled away on windy coutry roads. It just revved all the way through the corners and at times I thought I was driving the TT. Lots of room but the interior was a bit bland to say the least. I would consider it if I lived in the country but I don't.

What do you think?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

It's ok, i don't think anybody noticed you quickly change the topic title. That could have been quite embarrasing if people had seen you call it a Toyota RX8!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Dont' like personally. If I were to go Jap it would have to be the Nissan 350Z at the mo though I'm not totally convinced about that all the time (need to drive one though to make a fair comment!).

The RX8 is quite bland in my eyes and there are already LOADS around.
Also didn't one of the car mags report 18 MPG average on their long term test?

Damian


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

I`ve driven both and have to say the zed won on pure driving pleasure. I was able to thrash both and the rx 8 was fun, but the Zed got my heart pumping. I think the Mazda will date very quickly, indeed I think maybe the rot has started and seems to be more common than TT`s these days.

Honestly thought I`d never say I love a Jap car, but fell in love with the raw Zed instantly.

Roll on August 23rd


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

You caught me out there for I second on the typo error Powell, I only realised when the car advert actually came on T.V as I pressed enter. . I have booked a 350z test drive next week can't wait :twisted: . It does remind me of a cupra I had in my boy racer days and It is quite juicy on petrol when you floor it. During my test drive I must have used at least a Â£10 worth. When I returned with it the owner could not believe it. I was only gone for 15 minutes.

One good point is the torque band some 8 or 9 thousand buy the time I changed at 7 thousand in the TT that car would be at 8 and gets away. Anyway still looking for a new car more likely a 225 or a 3.2. :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I love that Mitsubishi 350z. Isn't there someone round here with one?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Carlos said:


> I love that Mitsubishi 350z. Isn't there someone round here with one?


A what ? :roll: is that similar to a Toyota RX8? :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't mistake it for the BMW TT, whatever you do!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Sometimes irony goes right over people's heads :roll:

Also, there is a BMW TT - its called the Mini. :lol:


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

A friend got an RX8 and he said he needed 1 litre of oil every 1500km!! The dealer told him it is normal, he did a web search and found a lot of people with similar problems, he is now trying to persuade Mazda to rectify the problem and recognise it as a fault and is really looking to sell it actually! :? 
Not as good looking as the older RX7 either!


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

High oil consumption is normal for all WANKEL (rotary) engines , they run at a very high temperature with the high rpm rotor producing the power and hence you can`t avoid it. Any mazda garage will tell you that F.O.C , live with that and the high fuel consumption or walk away.

The moral of the story being a blow job beats a wankel every time !!!.


----------



## jamesbrown (Jul 7, 2004)

Go for the 350z if you don't need the space. The Nissan is the best to drive out of the current group of coupes. It has the award from Top gear to prove it. My Z has ray alloys and GT pack which came to nearly Â£29,000, but you can get the lower spec model for only Â£24,500. 
The car stands out a mile on the road next to the RX8 and common Z4 and TT


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jamesbrown said:


> Go for the 350z if you don't need the space. The Nissan is the best to drive out of the current group of coupes. It has the award from Top gear to prove it. My Z has ray alloys and GT pack which came to nearly Â£29,000, but you can get the lower spec model for only Â£24,500.
> The car stands out a mile on the road next to the RX8 and common Z4 and TT


Not quite sure how you managed Â£29k. I have the GT pack, the RAYS, metallic paint, Alezan leather and it was only Â£28k...   8)

(oh, and its not a Coupe)

(oh, and the RX8 won Coupe of the year in Top Gear's test)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> I love that Mitsubishi 350z. Isn't there someone round here with one?


Your thinking of the Micra Sport Z


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > I love that Mitsubishi 350z. Isn't there someone round here with one?
> ...


You'd better hide @ Brooklands, I'll be coming for ya! :twisted:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


Wont hide - ill be holding a BIG sign saying where i am :twisted:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Anyway, since this started as an RX8 thread, my 2p:

+
Almost electic-turbine feel to power delivery
Great feel to steering, lots of feedback
Poised and sorted handing even near the limit
Good sounding BOSE system
Rear doors
lots of options
xenons

-
lack of grunt means changing down 2 or 3 gears to safely overtake
still not sure on quality of plastics and leather in the cabin
Needing 5-6 foot of space to open rear doors
Nasty red/black leather combo
lots of "styling" options
boot too small for my needs

Impressive at the price, but a tricky engine to cope with coming from the TT....


----------



## jamesbrown (Jul 7, 2004)

My Micra z sports came to a bit more because I added loads of dealer options!
Have to say I prefer the interior of the Mazda RX8; I quite liked the red and black. 
The TT is still worth considering if you decide to get the 3.2 model. If not, get a Volkswagen Golf :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jamesbrown said:


> My Micra z sports came to a bit more because I added loads of dealer options!
> Have to say I prefer the interior of the Mazda RX8; I quite liked the red and black.
> The TT is still worth considering if you decide to get the 3.2 model. If not, get a Volkswagen Golf :lol:


Cool - I avoided the dealer options myself. Added some decent kickplates later, a JWT Popcharger, and have some replacement badges on order. Just ordered another $300 worth of bits from CourtesyParts in the USA too... kerching!


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

Mazda RX8 is not bad for Â£20K or Â£22K! Only option it needs is leather (Â£1500) but that includes heated front seats and electircal adjustment for the driver's side.

The 8 is superior in all but one dept compared to the 225 TT, and thats the quality of its interior. Here the TT still looks good.

The 8s clever design means it is more commodious than anything else in its class. The Z is great but not really a competitor as it is aimed at a narrower market.

Oil consumption on mine is 1 litre per 1500 miles. Which , when you factor in the oil is less than Â£5 a litre, it costs me less than Â£40 a year. No hardship.

No doubt the 8 will lose its honeymoon period, but not for a while yet.

Regards, Alchemist.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Alchemist said:


> The 8 is superior in all but one dept compared to the 225 TT, and thats the quality of its interior. Here the TT still looks good.


Madness. Er, what about the exterior. I'm quite a fan of the RX-8 but the TT blitzes it for exterior style, even after 6 years.


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

Carlos said:


> Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> > The 8 is superior in all but one dept compared to the 225 TT, and thats the quality of its interior. Here the TT still looks good.
> ...


Again its my opinion. The TT shape is too familiar now, that it washes over me, as any Ford Focus would.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder .................. and I have 20/20 vision.

Alchemist.


----------

